# The New Addition



## Toska (May 12, 2016)

We picked up our new addition and very early birthday present for my partner yesterday.











I'd never really thought much about keeping a Cunninghams but this guy seems full over personality. From what I have heard I was expecting him to be quite skittish, especially at first but he seems perfectly happy to cruise around his new enclosure and sit in his basking spot watching the daily goings on.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 12, 2016)

Lucky! Cunninghams are beautiful! He looks gorgeous


----------



## Herpo (May 12, 2016)

Very nice! He's a handsome fellow! I'll be getting a second reptile soon, and am looking into cunninghams.


----------



## BredliFreak (May 12, 2016)

I have the privilege to live a few minutes away from a cunninghams colony and I must say they have a lot of personality. [MENTION=41642]Herpo[/MENTION] if you get cunninghams get a couple (from the same family to avoid fights) then they will be much more rewarding IMO


----------



## Herpo (May 12, 2016)

I've been looking into animals that can live in communities specifically! Very interesting prospect.


----------



## Toska (May 13, 2016)

He's won me over with is personality, he also seems quite tolerant to being handled which I wasn't expecting.

Apparently he has been names 'Clarkson', after Jeremy Clarkson because he has the same smug grin haha


----------

